# calves hurt like hell when running. *cry*



## kinkery (May 31, 2007)

i had to stop todays cardio only 12 mins into it. my calves felt like they were gonna xplode and shins hurt like hell too  . what can i do to make it stop?


----------



## DontStop (May 31, 2007)

Walk it out.
Drink Some water.
Stretch.


----------



## Gazhole (May 31, 2007)

Warmup better.

Are you taking creatine? If so, either lower the dosage or drink more water.


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2007)

kinkery said:


> i had to stop todays cardio only 12 mins into it. my calves felt like they were gonna xplode and shins hurt like hell too  . what can i do to make it stop?



How long have you been doing cardio like that?  

It sounds like shin splits.  Which isn't anything to worry about and, as far as I know, perfectly natural.  If it is that, just give it a couple of weeks to heal.

As for you hurting calves, I can't say.  It may just be pain from the shin splits (if you have them).  It could also be a really poor tollerance for the burn.


----------



## kinkery (May 31, 2007)

yeah i'm taking creatine. i'll try drinking more water. dontstop, i tried that but it began to hurt even more, i was walking with a limp and had to crawl upstairs basically.


----------



## MCx2 (May 31, 2007)

Are you still taking MM?

From what I hear painful pumps are a side of MM/Superdrol in some users.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 31, 2007)

its the mm


----------



## kinkery (May 31, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Are you still taking MM?
> 
> From what I hear painful pumps are a side of MM/Superdrol in some users.



this is the last week on it. yeah i heard that too, my left calve was painfully pumped


----------



## ponyboy (May 31, 2007)

What kind of shoes are you wearing?


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2007)

Mm?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> Mm?




Plain or peanut?


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2007)

Peanut, please. It's much more dynamic.


----------

